# AI this weekend



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Anyone headed to AI this weekend?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey bud, Memorial Day weekend, could be a zoo out there. If you are going, get there Thursday, and don't leave the beach until you are ready to head home. Was supposed to be there today and tomorrow, but $hit at work means working 7 days this week.

If you can't get there early at best on Friday, be prepared for a wait to get on the ORV.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey shag
What about the wee hours Saturday am?? Best I can do at the moment. Are you going Axon?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Wrats of luck*

Shaggy is right if you dont get there friday well good luck, Been There Done That, 6 hr wait one off one on forget about it............. FRIDAY before the sun goes down.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

OBX Rookie said:


> Hey shag
> What about the wee hours Saturday am?? Best I can do at the moment. Are you going Axon?


Last I heard most camping spots reserved, early Saturday, may be a small line, but have been there Wed. - Sat. morning before, and a good line waiting to enter. Me, Thursday night, early Friday morning, or take breakfast with coffee and juice, lunch with a soda and maybe a few cold adult beverages to keep you sane!

What's happenning Teddy, saw them pics, ya figure, like I might, they were from the beach, or backside of the Island?

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai this weekend*

leaving friday&staying at eagls nest hope it is beter than last weekend caught the skunk exept for the gull c&r


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

*eagles nest*

how is eagles nest campground?


----------



## skatemagnet (May 24, 2006)

*I'm camping at the campground*

Is there any difference between fishing where the state campground is and fishing where the national park is where you off road. Somebody once told me there is a difference, I.E. beach replenishment and that the locals know where the honey holes are on the Nat. Park as you drive down the island


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I plan on being at Kool's at around 7am Friday morning and then on to AI ASAP. I will have supplies to last to Saturday night, so I won't need to leave the beach.


----------



## skatemagnet (May 24, 2006)

*Hey Axon, et al*

Do you mind if I ask some questions? 

1) Is there a difference between out in front of the campground surf fishing and fishing down in the Nat'l Park?

2) I'm used to using a 4 ounce weight in the bay around PAX, Cape Lookout, Sandy Point...
I have an Okuma rod that will take up to an 8 ounce weight do you think I really need that much to hold bottom at AI?

3) My rod is recommended to take between 20-40 lb test. Should I go with 40 # and should I go higher due to sharks?

4) Is there a best place to get Bunker Heads, I usually just go to that gas station/crabhouse/convenience store/firewood distributor/tackle supplier near the park (on the right as you head over there.

5) I've got a live bait switch on my rod does it make any sense to use live eels and can you get any around there?

I know it's a lot of questions, I appreciate any words of advice anyone can lend. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Here you go skatemag*

Do you mind if I ask some questions? 

1) Is there a difference between out in front of the campground surf fishing and fishing down in the Nat'l Park?

*From what I hear it is the same. There have been some good catches near the walk on area (near the rangers station)*

2) I'm used to using a 4 ounce weight in the bay around PAX, Cape Lookout, Sandy Point...
I have an Okuma rod that will take up to an 8 ounce weight do you think I really need that much to hold bottom at AI?


*You may want to start with 4, but be prepared to go to six or eight. It depends on the current, tides and wind. I have heard that some have had problems holding bottom with 10![*

3) My rod is recommended to take between 20-40 lb test. Should I go with 40 # and should I go higher due to sharks?

*20 lb test should be the max. Any higher and you will begin to sacrafice distance. If you have a proper length shock leader (2 lengths of the rod and 5 wraps minimum) you should be ok. I think most people use 17lb test with a 50 or 60 lb shock.*

4) Is there a best place to get Bunker Heads, I usually just go to that gas station/crabhouse/convenience store/firewood distributor/tackle supplier near the park (on the right as you head over there.

*Well you get what you pay for. Make sure they are fresh (Not mushy). I can not speak for other places, but Harbor Tackle (off the street by the gas station across from the crab place) is good and used by others.*

5) I've got a live bait switch on my rod does it make any sense to use live eels and can you get any around there?

*Well you never know until you try. Eels may be better at night. but Hey I caught a rock last week on a blood worm. If you have a bait runner, by all means use it, will help keep your rod from being pulled over (if you hook a cow or a big ray) that way the tension will still be on your line. Plus, it will work as a clicker to get ypur attention*

I know it's a lot of questions, I appreciate any words of advice anyone can lend. Thanks in advance*
It happens *


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Skate Mag*

duplicate post sorry


----------



## skatemagnet (May 24, 2006)

*Thanks a lot Jeff*

I really appreciate the feedback. Good luck if your at 'em this weekend!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Glad you beat me to that one Jeff, didn't know where to start.

Harbor bait is the best for fresh bait in the AI area. As you come into OC from the west on RT50 go past WAWA and turn right at Royal Frams go about 1/4 mile and it will be on your right. Bev is good people and she will have what you need.

Now if you are coming from the DC area stop at Kool's ice (in Cambridge behind WAWA) and get fresh bait as the boats bring it in in the morning. If going for a long weekend get a flat for about $15.


----------



## skatemagnet (May 24, 2006)

*Appreciate it Axon*

Kool's it is and if I get frustrated with no luck at AI I may have to hit the 50 bridge and if so I will stop in and see Bev.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*kools bait*

If you are going early, you can call a head and pay for the flat over the phone and they will leave it for you. Huntsman did that last weekend, he was there well before they opened. A flat was pleanty about 40 or 50 lbs. He gave me 1/3 which I didnt even dent. So I have a nice bag in the freezeer.

Axon, if you are concerned about time, maybe you can pre order yours as well.

Jeff


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Jeff,

Did they leave him fresh or frozen? How did they keep it cold over night?


----------



## skatemagnet (May 24, 2006)

1)Do ya'll know what time they open?

2)and I am camping at the state campground do you know if they replenish the beach there? If they do I hear it makes for bad fishing. 

3) Supposedly it fills in the gullies and makes no holes or structure- just flat. I have fished at this park several times a year for several years and all I ever come up with is skates and sharks (small)

4) Most importantly should I be using a striped bass rig with a float or a bottom rig. Is anything else biting sides rock or is anything else running right now?

I.E. Bluefish, Flounder, Spanish Mackeral, Croaker, Weakfish/Sea Trout? If so what rig and bait would you recommend?

Hey Jeff, 

that was some funny stuff in the lounge yesterday-- Human Plinko, it's addictive!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Axon & Skate*

Axon, I am not sure. Try PM ing him. It was fresh. I had some. I guess it was on ice. he gave me a bag and they were pretty cold.

I think the fish are there (receiving dept) is open but the actual store is closed. 

Skate.

You can go with a fish finder rig, there are a few pics of one here, or you can see one on Hatteras outtfitters.com A bigger hook 6/0-8/0 for the rock with a chunk of bunker or a bunker head or a blood worm, etc. 

For the croakers, trout, etc. you can keep the fish finder, but go to a smaller hook or you can use a high low rig. you can try squid strips or bloods, or sand fleas.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

got a late start this morning...leaving right now.

white 93 4Runner stop by and say his if your out there


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

BWood and I are headed to VA AI this afternoon. I drive an '02 Grand Cherokee. Stop and say hello if you're on the ORV section.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Good luck fellas*

I have a wedding to go to tomorrow, so i wouldhave had to make it a one day trip. With today's weather report, tstorms, 15-20 knot winds and small craft advisory, I tossed in the towel this weekend.

I may venture up the nerve and go out Sunday night, but I want to avoid the tourons. May skip it until next weekend.

Oh well

Jeff


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Talked to brother, out there since Wednesday leaving today, didn't get everything as he is stopping by on his way home, but yesterday he had a bang up day with 4 fish at 40" plus and two more upper thirty inches, (36 and 38). WIll get the rest when I saee him, but those six, yesterday alone.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Shaggy did you make it out there? Congrats to the Bro, He had called me to gloat when he was getting on the beach since I wasnt able to go then he called Sean Fri to gloat about the GREAT FISHIN we have missed, It will be a long hot summer waiting for the fall!


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Fished Friday late morning to Saturday about noon. lots of skate a couple of rays and one king fish. Oh and a sun burn.

The bugs are out in force if the wind is not just right.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Shaggy ... your bro kicked butt! Was he netting them or what


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Axon*

Yeah I am still sun burned from last Friday. At least the blisters are healed 

Next time for you brother. 

Let me knwo when you are going to pax. Would love to tag along. 

Jeff


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Well after many sleepless weekends on the beach I made my last spring striper run of this year. I arrived early Saturday morning and was able to drive onto the beach without waiting in line, since it was still low water I headed to the fence on a scouting run, the Bullpen was loaded up but looked like a ghost town except for a few smoldering bond fires. 
Beach hadn’t changed much since my last trip, one continuous bar practically the entire length of the beach, most of the normal spots were staked out from the night before with only a few being actively fished. Stopped to talk to Dave “but who is counting” on the way to the fence and as always he had plenty of fish stories, bird closure kept me from making it to the fence.
I fished Saturday thru incoming tide on Sunday night with little sleep, weather was great, little warm with bugs on Saturday but Sunday made up for that, fog moved in Sunday evening and blocked out the setting sun, it was looking real fishy. Skates and DS for all my efforts, decided to throw in the towel just before high tide, reeled in two of my poles, I was working on my third pole and it had fowled with my last pole, I got that untangled and started reeling in my last pole. 
At this point I was feeling a little beaten up, not crying mind you just frustrated, the AI spring Striper run has left me with the sent of the skunk once again. After I reeled in the slack on my last pole after being fowled with my other line I felt some resistance, gave the reel a few more cranks and thought to myself, what am I fowled on now? It felt more like a skate but with a large head on that was unlikely, just about that time I felt a little wiggle, just great another DS to finish off the weekend! At this point I decided to get this over with and put some heat on, it returned with some heat, so I thought I hooked a DS that wasn’t taking a nap for a change, well at least it was nice to have a little battle with something this weekend. I got the fish near the breakers when I began to question myself, the fish made a small run just before the breakers, this doesn’t feel like a DS anymore, could it be a Striper? 
I wasn’t going to take any chances at this point, I backed off the drag slightly and began to watch the waves more closely, got the fish through the breakers and up in the wash, it was dark now and I couldn’t see what it was, I put the flashlight on him and with a loud scream YES! I had landed my first spring Striper along with a skate and a spider crab from a zing pow the night before. It wasn’t the monster I had been targeting but it was a Striper nun the less, healthy 34” that fit in the cooler nicely. It was nice to remove the spring skunk finely. 
Thanks for the bait Mike! Any luck on the flounder or the charter?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Jay. Glad ya got th skunk off.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*It feels good don't it?*

Glad you were able to fill your cooler, other than with bait.

Jeff


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Rook---*

Man.. I hope I get some of that OBX Rook magic.. geez.. falls into the OBX in Nov and get's his first rock eva.. then turns it around and smashes the 1st Showdown w/ two mosters, to follow that up w/ a couple (correct me if im out of the box) of nice drum and the follow it all up w/ an AI monster.... 

What kinda sting juice you using on that rod and line... package it and sell me a bottle.. LOL.. 

Congrats J.... and many more successful outings...


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*eagles nest*



AlinerMd said:


> how is eagles nest campground?


nice laid back place not jammed up like frontiertown & laid back wife&grandson had a good time  i caught 36" shark going back fathers day weekend


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*eagles nest*



AlinerMd said:


> how is eagles nest campground?


wife grandson&i stayed this weekend  laid back plce to stay going back fathers day weekend hope to catch more fish caught 36" shark sunday


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Jay,

Water was actually too dirty for the flounder so I headed home. The charter was great on Monday lots of croaker and spot


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Mike
Sounds like a great trip and some good eats, too bad on the flounder. Dave ended up with 11 nice striper.

Huntsman that’s the man you want to get some sting juice from, that man is a fish catching machine.


----------

